# failing stucco



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

So I'm looking at a stucco re-pair. About 8 sq ft of stucco just fell off the other evening.


















I was wondering what caused this failure. Poor bond between brown coat and final coat? House shifting? (it's an addition, a single room on posts. Less than 10 years old.). Freezing conditions during application?

I chipped off a bit of each layer and took them home. They sat outside for a few days. We've had some rain in the past week. Now the undercoat pieces that I removed have crumbled somewhat on their own--and crumble further into dust when I handle them--that indicate frozen temps during application, right? The material was rock hard when i removed it from the house, and now that it's gotten wet it's soft. IME, that=cold. 

















Agree/disagree?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Rock Headed said:


> So I'm looking at a stucco re-pair. About 8 sq ft of stucco just fell off the other evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The probable cause could be extended exposure to moisture, because moisture will eventually deteriorate the stucco...The moisture probably wicked behind the stucco and if there is no weep screed at the bottom of stucco walls, the water gets trapped and slowly starts to deteriorate the stucco causing to fall off. 
Also like you said, house movement during seasonal changes makes stucco to crack and water will penetrate the surface through these cracks and after a while it will cause the damage behind, causing stucco to crumble and become lose.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks.


The sample (rock hard when removed from the site) crumbled after being exposed to a single rainstorm. I'm still thinking cold, or it was re-tempered.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

My guess would be a poor mix.

Hard to tell from the pictures but that looks very white, which would lead me to believe very lime rich and portland lean.

Usually scratch coat goes up so fast it doesn't get re tempered.

Where are you located?


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in the Poconos.

It's light buff. Could be lime-rich, sure. Only time I've ever cooked up any mortar that crumbled so easily it was a)contain zero, or very little portland or b) was made on freezing conditions.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

From here, that looks like a portland cement finish over a lime scratch/brown. Guaranteed to fail.

Finish should be no harder than the brown.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like someone tried to make horsehair plaster with the hair.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

On a completely unrelated topic....what the hell kind of finish is that, people pay money for their stucco to look like that?


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like the stucco ( it's called parging here) sticks out past the ledge of the window, water is probably pissing down the window and over time has found its way in behind the stucco, it has froze, expanded and then caused it to fall off.
Plus the stucco is rough as hell, lots of places for water to sit, could be a factor too.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

poor bond to brown coat to start...possible bad mix or it froze after application


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Perhaps in a fit of pique, the stucco committed suicide because it couldn't stand how butt ugly it is.

It does look better and more interesting with the bullet hole look.

Andy.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Perhaps in a fit of pique, the stucco committed suicide because it couldn't stand how butt ugly it is.
> 
> It does look better and more interesting with the bullet hole look.
> 
> Andy.


best chuckle lve had all day thanx....


----------



## Amite2015 (Aug 6, 2014)

Quality of Product and manufacturer reputation is important. But also, material certifications, lead times, and responsiveness. Some larger companies may have a great product with a great company reputation, but not have the customer service,

Amite
http://www.NYSunrise.com


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nature of Product and producer notoriety is critical. Yet likewise, material accreditations, lead times, and responsiveness. Some bigger organizations may have an incredible item with an extraordinary organization notoriety, yet not have the client administration,


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

wut da


----------

